# 70MB chrome.core file



## mzperx (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

Can someone help me out? I use the Chromium browser and in the ~/. folder a ~70MB chrome.core file is created and I do not know why. I guess this is a sign of something bad. Is it?

Thanks.


----------



## xtaz (Oct 2, 2013)

It means that at some point the browser crashed and saved a copy of its memory and state into that file for later debugging to find out what went wrong. You can safely delete it. But if it happens again you might want to investigate further to try and work out what causes it. Debugging the contents of those files is quite an advanced task though.


----------



## mzperx (Oct 2, 2013)

You must be right but I do not remember seeing a real program crash. Thanks anyway hopefully that was just a one-off issue.


----------



## zspider (Oct 2, 2013)

mzperx said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Can someone help me out? I use Chromium browser and in ~/. folder a ~70MB chrome.core file is created and I do not know why. I guess this is a sign of something bad. Is it?
> Thanks.



The point of the core dump file is to dump the crash data to a file for anaylsis, in the old days, a printer would print out all that stuff on paper due to the limited space and memory resources at the time. Obviously today it's much more efficient to write it to a file rather than print mountains of paper.


----------



## mzperx (Oct 2, 2013)

Ok I think I know the problem and the solution. I did not install Flash because I either watch video in HTML5 or download it if I really want to watch. My problem was this annoying "Flash Player required..." popup which cannot be turned off in Chromium so I installed a Flash blocker extension. When I enabled the video with Flash blocker -> crash, even if the browser continued to work. Anyway, I have put youtube.com on the whitelist and now everything is fine without crashes and dump files.

EDIT: unfortunately this was not the solution, I still have problems with chromium.


----------

